# New Outback



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Well I did it I bought a 26Rs off of Ebay from Lakeshore. I cant wait to pick it up.This is my first camper so any advice you all would have on picking it up would be great.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

th41004 said:


> Well I did it I bought a 26Rs off of Ebay from Lakeshore. I cant wait to pick it up.This is my first camper so any advice you all would have on picking it up would be great.
> [snapback]119205[/snapback]​


Congrats and welcome (guess I missed your intro post.....so I'm a little late). Check out the PDI List - it'll give you a step by step list of what to check. There are several other threads of suggestions including a recommendation to take a video camera and tape the explainations given on how to use the various systems. We didn't do that and, after picking up the trailer in Nov. but not getting to use it 'till March....we sorta wished we had. Would have saved a bit of "trial and error" time.

Get lots of sleep BEFORE you pick her up AND take long slow deep breaths while you're there checking her out. Emotions will be high but better to keep them in check until AFTER you check it all out. And then, of course, be sure you do that checking BEFORE you sign off on the papers.

But most important? Have fun!!!!! You'll be Outbacking soon!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrat on the new Outback. Post us some picturs when it arrives.


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks guys,I did have one more question. I need to buy the hitch equalization,what do you all suggest? Buy at dealer or pick one up on the way.Also do I need the anti sway,I am not familar with these.And what is a good price for these. I have a chevy 1500 with the 5.3 and 3:73 rearend with brake controller


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats to you, I wish we could make up our mind on our floor plan. I would like to know how every thing goes @ Lakeshore. I live in Kansas City and our dealers are about $3000 higher. I think it would be worth the drive for us to go to Lakeshore. Let us know and good luck!!!!

DAR


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

th41004 said:


> Thanks guys,I did have one more question. I need to buy the hitch equalization,what do you all suggest? Buy at dealer or pick one up on the way.Also do I need the anti sway,I am not familar with these.And what is a good price for these. I have a chevy 1500 with the 5.3 and 3:73 rearend with brake controller
> [snapback]119223[/snapback]​


We also got our 26RS from Marci at Lakeshore RV. Great TT, but be sure to do a good PDI. Also be prepared to get hit up to buy the "extended warranty". We didn't, but you decide for yourself.

The Equalizer is a weight distribution and anti sway control in one. I ordered the Equalizer with the 1200lb bars, Prodiy brake controller, plus the Ford adapter from rvwholesalers.com. They delivered it to me, free shipping and no taxes. They had the best prices I could find. I saved a good bit of money from what Lakeshore had quoted me on the Equalizer and Prodigy.

Good luck with your purchase,
Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on buying the 26RS








You will enjoy it, Don't forget to post some pics of it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!

My Vote is for the Equalizer. I have towed 5000 miles in the past 5 months with not so much as a wiggle. The Reese Dual Cam is also a good product. Do some research and make an educated decision.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

th41004 said:


> Thanks guys,I did have one more question. I need to buy the hitch equalization,what do you all suggest? Buy at dealer or pick one up on the way.Also do I need the anti sway,I am not familar with these.And what is a good price for these. I have a chevy 1500 with the 5.3 and 3:73 rearend with brake controller
> [snapback]119223[/snapback]​


We have a 26Rs and a Chevy 1500 Crew 5.3L/3.73 too. Loaded with camping gear and kids, the TV will be challenged on the hills, but will do fine. Just don't expect to do 70 up any significant grade!

I bought an Equalizer hitch from rvwholesalers.com and had it drop-shipped at the dealer. They installed it on the trailer for me. I would suggest you find the best price on a hitch, then ask Lakeshore to match the price.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, th41004!








You will have a blast wth it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

dliles6254 said:


> Congrats to you, I wish we could make up our mind on our floor plan. I would like to know how every thing goes @ Lakeshore. I live in Kansas City and our dealers are about $3000 higher. I think it would be worth the drive for us to go to Lakeshore. Let us know and good luck!!!!
> 
> DAR
> 
> ...


Talk to Wayne at Coachlight RV in Joplin. He matched the price of Lakeshore for us.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am glad to see people have bought at Coachlight. He keeps us well informed and up to date without any sales pitches.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new outback.
where you from?
The price at lakeshore on the extra seem alittle high but they sold me my first 5th wheel hicth at cost, installed no charge and when he upgraded to the OB I also upgraded the hitch and again at cost that saved me over 1/2
I would call and check prices.

So when do you pick it up?


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

I picked my 21RS up from Lakeshore RV last week and towed it back to Florida. Hunter Freeman sold me equal-i-zer for 399. but charged 150. to hook it up. Also bought Prodigy controller from him for 100. with 75. to install. I also opted to get the power tongue jack for 200. For the little bit of difference you could save buying elsewhere, it was much easier to let them handle it all.

Lakeshore has several trailer pads outside with water and elec. connects that they will let you stay a few days on. We opted to stay overnight and check everything out. We found a couple of items that they fixed immediately.

Very pleased with Lakeshore RV. Everything was done as promised.

Onward and Upward


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I also have a 21RS and tow it with a comparble vehicle, a 2005 Sierra 1500. I have the Equalizer hitch and it performed very well for me during my recent trip. Absolutely no sway.

Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Mr. C. and th41004,

Congrats on your recent Outback purchases. Y'all made a great choice in trailer.

Welcome to the forum and post often.

Enjoy your new Outbacks.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action My advice is simple - enjoy it!

Scott


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

jfish21 said:


> Congrats on the new outback.
> where you from?
> The price at lakeshore on the extra seem alittle high but they sold me my first 5th wheel hicth at cost, installed no charge and when he upgraded to the OB I also upgraded the hitch and again at cost that saved me over 1/2
> I would call and check prices.
> ...


I am from Northern Kentucky about 450 miles from Lakeshore. A friend of mine is letting me take his 3500/Duramax, I cant hardly sleep


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Mr. C said:


> I picked my 21RS up from Lakeshore RV last week and towed it back to Florida. Hunter Freeman sold me equal-i-zer for 399. but charged 150. to hook it up. Also bought Prodigy controller from him for 100. with 75. to install. I also opted to get the power tongue jack for 200. For the little bit of difference you could save buying elsewhere, it was much easier to let them handle it all.
> 
> Lakeshore has several trailer pads outside with water and elec. connects that they will let you stay a few days on. We opted to stay overnight and check everything out. We found a couple of items that they fixed immediately.
> 
> ...


Thats great to hear. I am planning on being there when they open on Mon.,staying for 4 to 5 hrs then returning.I think its around a 7 hour trip one way.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats & Welcome to Outbackers.com
Enjoy your new TT!









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

By the way - isn't there a TV show about you guys?


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome from Jim and Esther in Southern Illinois. We picked up an 30RLS from Lakeshore on May 4. All went very well. I ordered a hitch from Hensley (near Detroit) and had it drop shipped to the Muskegon KOA, where it took me about four hours to install it and set it up. I borrowed a hitch ball from Lakeshore and pulled it several miles to the KOA without a problem. We camped at the KOA for five nights to "shakedown" the unit, and then returned to Lakeshore to have some add ons installed. We stayed on one of Lakeshore's free pads one night. This gave us lots of time to check things out. Several items needed attention and they promptly fixed or adjusted each one. Also, the first night in Muskegon we stayed in a Kamping Kabin at the KOA. An easy arrangement. We love the Outback and are heading to Colorado and New Mexico in a few weeks.

Our new TV is an '06 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel Quad Cab Long Bed. With the Hensley Arrow and Outback its like floating on a cloud!!! Love It. When I learn how to do the blog thing I'll put some pictures up.


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> By the way - isn't there a TV show about you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Surely your not talking about Blue collar Tv.














Git Er Dun


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mr.C on the 21RS very nice model
Glad to hear they fixed the couple of items right away









Don


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Well I made it. I ended up taking my 1500 5.3 chevy and it pulled like a dream. Planning on our first trip Friday at Blue Licks in Kentucky. Thanks to everyone who helped me through this, this forum is just endless information.I am hooked.
As for Lakeshore, Marci was great, the transaction couldn't have went smoother. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Woohoo!! Glad it's home with you and everything went smoothly! Have a GREAT first trip in your new outback!!! We are off this weekend for our 3rd trip in the OB!! I am just as excited as the first time!! You'll love it!









Jewels sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations again, th41004!*








I'm glad to hear you had such a good experience with Lakeshore. they seem to be a pretty great group of people. Definitely the exception to the rule!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went smoothly for you
Have a great first trip out this Friday and have fun









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations action














on you new tt. 
Have a save trip camping. I wish I was going camping this weekend.It will be a couple of weeks before I get out again.I can't wait!!!!!

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is just another great reference for Lakeshore. They seem to really go out of their way to make a customers purchase a positive experience!


----------

